
Blockbuster Movies with Male Leads Earn More Than Those with Female Leads - minimaxir
http://minimaxir.com/2016/04/movie-gender/
======
glwtta
Is this analysis really looking at revenue, without considering the movie
budget? That's just a round-about way of saying "most high-budget movies have
male leads".

~~~
minimaxir
No, I do not have movie budget data, although after working with the data and
seeing the movies present, I do not believe your quote is accurate.

